# Need to find a club.Northwest ga.



## csgreen1 (Dec 17, 2004)

Looking for a club to join in chattooga, floyd,or walker.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 30, 2004)

there is a club in the flatwoods near cave springs called the Buck Fever Hunting Club...I believe JKidd may be a member (I think that was who told me about it)  or if your willing to go to Bartow, Pickens, and Cherokee, I'm in the Etowah Sportsman's Club, and we have ~5800 acres...dues are $550/year and you get $100 back after doing your 2 work days.  We start selling memberships again next week.  you can go to 

http://etowah.50megs.com 

for more info on ESC.

or Buck Fever's web address is 

http://buckfeverhuntingclub.tripod.com/rules.htm


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Wolf Pup,

How are the turkeys on ESC?

Jim


----------



## Jkidd (Dec 30, 2004)

JT ifn you want to you can come up one weekend on my club and Ill put ya on a bird  There are turkeys on the ESC. I was on the club 3 or 4 yrs ago and there was a good population then.

Jason


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Jason, a lot of folks keep telling me that and the birds always hide behind a bush and gobble their fool heads off!

Jim


----------



## Jkidd (Dec 30, 2004)

Well Jim I cant guarantee you a bird but Ill definatly locate ya one... Theres alot of birds on our place and its real good hunting and we have a spot called Turkey Corner  but the big boy is smart and lives on top the Ridges... Ohh did I mention I hunt more things than just rabbits... The invite is out up to you...

Jason


----------

